# Cade Lambs 5 Months on



## Sheepshape (Sep 7, 2018)

Another sunny day, so I wanted to take a few pics.

So, so of my cade lambs from March/April 




 

Gwanwyn (Spring)



 

Gwanwyn in her favourite spot



 

Hydref (Autumn)



 

Wammel (mongrel, cur)



 

Wammel in his favourite sport



 


With apologies for the unintentional sheep porn in the picture of Wammel. I only noticed this after the event, but a timely reminder to separate the sexes!


----------



## Baymule (Sep 7, 2018)

If we have livestock, we have seen that, no problem. What are Cade lambs? 

I looked it up, they are orphans! Haha. You sure have a pretty group.


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 7, 2018)

They sure are pretty. You did real good by them considering all that was against you with weather and all the crap that that caused you. Love those huge ears


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 7, 2018)

Baymule said:


> If we have livestock, we have seen that, no problem


Seems they need to remind us constantly that they are rams!


Latestarter said:


> Love those huge ears


Heads like wing nuts. Funny, in just about every other breed of sheep short ears are desirable , but Blue Faced Leicesters are allowed to sport very impressive lugholes.
I'm pleased at the way that they have turned out given the horrible start.....but you've probably noticed how many are squinting in the top pic. due to chlamydial eye disease. I'm having to inject sheep most days.


----------



## Sumi (Sep 7, 2018)

They are lovely and I love those big ears! I remember the trouble you had with the lambing and losses earlier this year  It's great to see them looking so good.


----------



## mysunwolf (Sep 7, 2018)

What are those speckle faced beauties? Your sheep are gorgeous!!


----------



## secuono (Sep 7, 2018)

Fleece on Hydref! ♡


----------



## Sheepshape (Sep 7, 2018)

mysunwolf said:


> What are those speckle faced beauties?


 These are a local breed of sheep called Beulah Speckled Face. Beulah is a very small town about 20 miles away where the breed were originally bred about 120 years ago. The line has had no new introductions to 'improve' them. They are medium sized hill sheep with thick fleeces which vary a bit, but are usually quite thick, soft and prone to curls. They are tough, excellent mothers and friendly.
I have a few Blue Faced Leicester Blue Faced Leicester, much better known, huge, friendly and completely non-hardy!



Latestarter said:


> You did real good by them considering all that was against you with weather and all the crap that that caused you


The climate everywhere is changing so fast. Here we officially have had the hottest summer, the second driest summer, and the coldest winter. At the start of the year we had persistent rain, snow and gales, then an Arctic blast, followed by intense heat and drought. We STILL don't have any winter fodder cut. 
I'm well aware of the awful droughts there have been in the USA and also in Australia. The droughts cause the  ground to get baked hard, and, when the rain comes in super-abundance, causes floods. 

We have water from a spring and have been expecting for the spring to dry up all summer (like a fair few other folk). Thankfully that has not happened, but we have had a bore hole drilled and are awaiting the water analysis to ensure it's safe to drink.

We're also expecting lamb prices will crash after 'Brexit', and OH is talking about 'getting rid of the sheep'.....I don't think so! 

Changeable times that we live in now.


----------

